#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Иероглифы

## Ased

Это правда, что в Китайском, Японском и Корейском языках, используются одни и те же иероглифы с незначительными отличиями?

----------


## До

Просто прочитайте про японские и корейское письмо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это правда, что в Китайском, Японском и Корейском языках, используются одни и те же иероглифы с незначительными отличиями?


Правда, потому что японцы и корейцы заимствовали иероглифы из Китая. Помимо этого, китайские иероглифы раньше использовались и вьетнамцами, и разными малыми народами Китая, которые так же приспосабливали их к своим языкам. Но в современном корейском и японском существуют также и собственные азбуки, которые используются вместе с иероглифами. Во Вьетнаме и КНДР от иероглифов отказались полностью, в Южной Корее их используют только в  специальной (например, юридической) литературе.

----------

Ased (10.11.2011), Vladiimir (10.11.2011), Аминадав (10.11.2011), Буль (10.11.2011), Фил (10.11.2011)

----------


## Нагфа

Да, в Корее используются китайские иероглифы, т.к. до 14 века  они только ими и пользовались для письменности.
например для значения слова "метро" (чихачоль) применяются иероглифы "земля" (чи) и "низ"(ха) и еще какой-то)
в Японии насколько знаю есть два набора иероглифов (катакана и хирагана), написание которых изначально тоже происходило от китайских

----------

Vladiimir (10.11.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вот хорошая статья про иероглифы известного корееведа Андрея Ланькова: http://tttkkk.livejournal.com/143325.html

----------

Ased (10.11.2011), Hang Gahm (02.05.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> в Японии насколько знаю есть два набора иероглифов (катакана и хирагана), написание которых изначально тоже происходило от китайских


Катакана и хирагана —это азбуки (примерно как хангыль), а кроме них до сих пор используются ещё и иероглифы.

----------

